# Urgently Required - UK Model Maker !



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2018)

I've been asked by Group Capt. Dougie Barr, Secretary of the 46 Sqn. Association, if I can build a 1/72nd scale model of the Andover C1 in the Squadron markings (kit provided by Dougie), in time for the Squadron's 101st Anniversary dinner on June 2nd *this year.*
Some of you may remember that Dougie commissioned me to build a number of models of the Squadron's aircraft for the 100th Anniversary, last year. Unfortunately, due to other commitments, holiday time etc, I am unable to undertake this task if the completed model is to be delivered in time for the event.

Is there anyone here who thinks they can help, by building the model and getting it to Dougie in time ?
The kit is the S & M Models 1/72nd scale injection moulded and resin example, with decals for ETPS, so some further decals would be required for the 'Middle East' camouflage colour scheme used by the Squadron, and Dougie would send the kit to the builder.
If anyone thinks they can undertake this project (which will be paid for by the Sqn. Assoc.), please get in touch with me asap via a PM, when I can provide details and contact info etc.
Many thanks,

Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

I can post over in Britmodeller if you like Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks Andy, but I've just been chatting to Dougie, and he fully understands that he was asking for the (almost) impossible, especially as he hasn't actually received the kit from the manufacturer yet.
It seems he'd prefer me to build the model, plus a second one for himself, and is willing to wait until later in the year (probably July or August, if I can get them both done by then), knowing that the one for the Association will at least be ready for next year's event.
So, thanks for the offer, but it appears that there is now no requirement for another modeller.
Now, where can I get another pair of hands grafted on, and a calendar with 60 day months, and two extra months also .................


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

Terry, IMHO you need the Time Turner ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2018)

That could be useful !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

Yep.. at last you could have the BD more often.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2018)

LMAO, that's awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

10-4 Terry.


----------

